# I'd forgotten how good Victoria Concours is ...............



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

After my hubby bought me a DA for our wedding anniversary and a door panel to practice one :argie: I finally got around to machining my own car yesterday - a flame red Vauxhall Tigra convertible.

Gave it the full works SF>Rinse>Wash>Clay>Wash>Dry>Polish with DA>Paint Cleanse with Dodo LP>Wax with Victoria Concourse.

Fully intended to use Dodo SN but decided at the last minute to use VC. I've not used it for about 2 years but thought I'd try something differnt.
WOW - I really had forgotten how good this wax is. Really easy to apply with bare hands and buffs off like a dream - really easy.
Leaves a lovely depth to the colour - a really deep, wet look rather than a glassy, reflective finish that SN gives.

Hubby gets his new black Discovery 4 tomorrow so I will try the VC on that when I get round to giving it the works and once I've bought my ladder to reach the roof:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

So let me get this right, You are a girl? And you polish and wax your own car, and your husbands? And you mentioned a ladder? Could i please get your email address so i can get my missus to have a chat with you cause you seem too good to be true!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

stangalang said:


> So let me get this right, You are a girl? And you polish and wax your own car, and your husbands? And you mentioned a ladder? Could i please get your email address so i can get my missus to have a chat with you cause you seem too good to be true!


Sure am mate - I'm very precious :lol:

This is a link to the hubby's Freelander I did not so long ago 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=168621

Now to make life even harder for me, he's gone for an even bigger car in the Disco. The good thing about the Disco though is the air suspension allows you to higher it to do the wheel arches and lower it to reach the roof:thumb:

He'd been to have a look at the Disco 4 without me and I'd told him he could have any colour except black. So what does he get................. black !

So he took me to have a look at it at the showroom and introduced me as his personal detailer


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Blueberry said:


> Sure am mate - I'm very precious :lol:
> 
> This is a link to the hubby's Freelander I did not so long ago
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=168621
> ...


NICE TOUCH!

You are a rare breed! I happen to like the new disco as well, best looking so far imo


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Any pics of the Tigra being done?

My missus has just touched up the settee with the furniture clinic kit, with good results, so hopefully next stop will be the stone chips 

In my dreams!!!!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

03OKH said:


> Any pics of the Tigra being done?
> 
> My missus has just touched up the settee with the furniture clinic kit, with good results, so hopefully next stop will be the stone chips
> 
> In my dreams!!!!


Unfortunately I didn't take any pictures as I was so excited / worried about using the DA on my own car for the first time, I was too busy concentrating on that. I will get round to taking some soon.


----------



## NCB (Apr 22, 2010)

My lovley wife would'ent know where the buckets are kept........Jesus:wall:


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Blueberry said:


> After my hubby bought me a DA for our wedding anniversary and a door panel to practice one :argie: I finally got around to machining my own car yesterday - a flame red Vauxhall Tigra convertible.
> 
> Gave it the full works SF>Rinse>Wash>Clay>Wash>Dry>Polish with DA>Paint Cleanse with Dodo LP>Wax with Victoria Concourse.
> 
> ...


Thats good to hear, it's a fantastic wax not a trendy as it used to be with all the new ones that have flooded the market but nontheless a great product.


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

this thread needs pics!


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

wich i had a girl like you:doublesho


----------



## Luke667 (Jun 22, 2006)




----------



## mucka (Jun 12, 2010)

Fantastic Bluberry really nice finish :thumb: :argie:. .
Wish my wife could do all that, or at least share the work, but she wouldnt know where the keys where :wall:.

I'm just starting out on this detailing lark, and cant wait to get started once all my kit gets here.

Just hope mine turns out anywhere near as good as yours.
Your hubby is a very lucky bloke.


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

If you drink beer and like watching football/playing xbox you will have 90% of the DW population at your feet :lol:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Blueberry, you must have been sent by the gods to punish me for all the women I "forgot to call" or "lost their numbers", right? A woman that waxes her AND her man's car with her bare hands and does a cracking job at it... stupendous. Blue, can I be the president of your fan club?? 

Back on subject: Vics is an awesome wax indeed and it's one that I too neglect too often. IMO it's VERY similar to Vintage but slightly easier to use. Considering Victoria's background it's perfectly understandable.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

I've only just started using vics concours and am well impressed with it, a definate step up from the nattys i was using before, i still really rate and will continue to use the nattys as its so easy going especially when its really hot!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Spuj said:


> If you drink beer and like watching football/playing xbox you will have 90% of the DW population at your feet :lol:


Actually I do like football - in fact I like most sports and I'm a bit partial to Xbox.

Clever Nickname "Blueberry, you must have been sent by the gods to punish me for all the women I "forgot to call" or "lost their numbers", right? A woman that waxes her AND her man's car with her bare hands and does a cracking job at it... stupendous. Blue, can I be the president of your fan club?? "

Yes, I have been sent by the gods and you can indeed be the president of my fan club - if I had one :lol:

Been on my hols sorry not replied sooner !


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

After my hubby bought me a DA for our wedding anniversary and a door panel to practice one 

outstanding


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Without doubt Victoria Concours one of the best carnuba wax especially on dark colours , and Surely Victoria Concours is better than some waxes over £120 

The New Victoria Chaos adds very glassy wet look with great durability - 5 months easily :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

stangalang said:


> So let me get this right, You are a girl? And you polish and wax your own car, and your husbands? And you mentioned a ladder? Could i please get your email address so i can get my missus to have a chat with you cause you seem too good to be true!


Can I second that please 

In 24 years my wife (ex now  absolute last week :lol: ) hadnt cleaned any car inside or out once. Not that thats an issue, except she could always find a spot that wasnt perfect :wall: and every three or four years would insist on having a new one.

Please tell me where I can find a lady with your ethics, moral values and OCD.

There is obviously a god and he/she has smiled sweetly on your hubby :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Woah woah woah! Now wait just a minute can we get a sense of perspective here! This is a thread a about wax and detailing you bunch of inbreds. And besides I saw her first and put in the ground work so BACK OFF!!!!
I know people like you lot hanging around in the back ground picking up scraps that others drop, jog on:lol:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

stangalang said:


> Woah woah woah! BACK OFF!!!! jog on:lol:


Already in reverese :lol::lol::lol::wave:


----------



## vectra ed (Feb 4, 2006)

Victoria concours wax. Is one of my favorite wax,s I think it is very much underated.


----------



## vectra ed (Feb 4, 2006)

NCB said:


> My lovley wife would'ent know where the buckets are kept........Jesus:wall:


Mine knows were they are.......... In the garage. But she leave me to clean her car as well as my own. Good job I enjoy doing it.:thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

,


vectra ed said:


> Mine knows were they are.......... In the garage. But she leave me to clean her car as well as my own. Good job I enjoy doing it.:thumb:


+1, in the shed though!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> The New Victoria Chaos adds very glassy wet look with great durability - 5 months easily :thumb:


Have you tried Mayhem Maxi? How does it compare in looks and durability with Chaos?

Thanks,

Alan W


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

i think we need some pics of this 'god':argie:


----------



## MeganeChick (Apr 9, 2009)

a DA for a wedding present and a door panel to practice on aww bless him! thats cool!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

My hubby is having a great laugh at this thread :thumb: He says "its alright having his car detailed but its the hassle he gets about not driving too close to the car in front, avoiding dirty roads, etc when its just been done"

He picked up his new car yesterday - the new Disco 4 in black. I told him he could have any colour except black :wall: He just wants to make my life even harder - bless his cotton socks !


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I really like Victoria Concours as a wax  ... It performs very well, for me it outperforms more expensive waxes and it comes well packed, smells nice and is a joy to use, very easy. And it doesn't come over hyped with a ton of marketing rubbish surrounding it, win win


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> I really like Victoria Concours as a wax  ... It performs very well, for me it outperforms more expensive waxes and it comes well packed, smells nice and is a joy to use, very easy. And it doesn't come over hyped with a ton of marketing rubbish surrounding it, win win


That's very true indeed Dave. When you apply it with your bare hands you have a smell of strawberries following you around for at least 2 days afterwards

First time I've been out in the car yesterday since I gave it a full detail about 2 weeks ago with VC due to being on my hols. Anyway, parked it up when I got to my location out in the countryside and when I looked back at the car (as I always do:thumb the car was a lovely deep, rich red a completely different look to say Dodo SN which has a more glassy reflective look, IMO.


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

Clever Nickname said:


> Considering Victoria's background it's perfectly understandable.


What do you mean by that?


----------



## Nosbusa (Jun 22, 2009)

tfonseca said:


> What do you mean by that?


Not speaking for Clever Nickname, but the owner of Victoria used to work for Zymol.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Alan W said:


> Have you tried Mayhem Maxi? How does it compare in looks and durability with Chaos?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Alan W


Hi Alan W , yes i tried Mayhem on half bonnet ...Mayhem didn't added to much gloss or depth just it look more to natural look . I can't comment on durability because i left it for a month on surface and i used prewax again to apply another wax !

As Daivd Wyllie said 
"Chaos has a little more polymers in it which many thing gives a deeper, wetter look. While the Mayhem just brings out the true look of a 'just prepped look".


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Thanks M-M! :thumb:

5 Months durabilty from Chaos is very good for a wax at that price. 

How did you maintain it to get such great durabilty and did the car sit out and get used in all weathers etc? Did you use any special wash methods?

Thanks,

Alan W


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi Alan , The weather here is too hot , as i can i searching for shadow parking !
I wash my car regularly with PH shampoo as SV/BTBM/Vics soap with buckets method 
recently I don't use foam lance too much and QD just i use QD when the car is really stay long time without washing but during 5 months i used QD 2 time .

Note : I applied 2 coats of chaos over Swissvax Pre-wax.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Both Chaos and Mayhem are amazing waxes at their price point. I know I'll come across biased as we sell them but I used Chaos recently against a much more expensive wax and forgot just how good it is. Both Mayhem and Chaos spread soe asily on the paintwork, easy to buff off and fantastic shine. I can't vouch for total durability as I'm always playing with new products but I'm sure Chaos with the extra polymer will be very good.

Victoria waxes rarely get mentioned on here now with other brands selling on carnauba content (eventhough Victora Concours and Mayhem are both over 50%) or better packaging but they are cracking products.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Vics concourseis one of the waxes I'd love to try. If I were doing a show prep it's what I would use.


----------



## David Wyllie (Jan 30, 2007)

I have not posted in a long time. But Victoria Wax is only as good as your detailing skills. We have not added nothing to the look except to preserve the original look of your finish. What you see this year you will see the next year and so on. David


----------

